
Web site owners can now push notifications to people who bookmarks their site - egladysh
https://www.unforget.io/dev/
======
pbnjay
Considering I push "block" every time a site asks for push notifications, this
is obviously a hard pass...

------
intertextuality
Why would anyone ever want this? I have never, ever wanted to receive spam
just from _bookmarking_ something.

~~~
cheeze
"Bookmark our messenger app/news service to receive realtime alerts which are
configurable."

I think you're being cynical to assume that _everything_ coming over web push
notifications is spam. I agree that there is lots of it though.

~~~
intertextuality
That's true, but the longer I use the internet the more cynical I get. If
something exists that can somehow notify or alert people, it will be be
abused.

------
na85
Looks like you have to "bookmark" it on unforget's web service.

Thankfully, that means this webshit will be easy to dodge because the last
thing I want is some website spamming me when I'm not even browsing it.

Makes me angry just thinking about it.

------
ComputerGuru
I wonder if this can be (ab)used to identify who has your site bookmarked.

------
ben509
If I bookmarked a story, getting notifications when there was an update or
correction would be nice.

I'm doubtful it would be used for something as valuable as that, and marketers
always seem to send out an order of magnitude more emails than my interest
level.

(If you're writing an email client, you should add a "delete X% of emails from
this address" feature.)

------
hashkb
The web equivalent of this is emailing registered users. Works fine, always
has. This trend of taking away control of when and how users are interrupted
is very abusive. We (developers) should really be trying to make everything
less like social media, not more.

------
diggernet
Once upon a time, in the olden days, I received a sales call from F5, the day
after having visited their site. Upon questioning, he admitted to having done
a reverse lookup on the IP addresses in their web logs and calling the
technical contacts for those domains.

Needless to say, I gave him a piece of my mind, and explained exactly how much
interest I had in getting sales calls from every web site I (or anyone in my
company) happened to visit every day.

------
cheeze
While I agree that abuse is a problem with push notifications in general, I
don't think this is a bad thing.

I don't want to install a desktop app for something like facebook messenger. I
wouldn't hate getting notifications for a few conversations I have on it.

Browser support is the obvious spot for this.

------
arthurcolle
Sounds like something that will be immediately abused. Pass

------
ben509
"We'll make sure that they don't forget about their bookmark and keep coming
back."

I love that this reads like a line from the Godfather.

------
egladysh
Oh, and Web sites are limited to one notification per day and those are not
emails of course.

